# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  При обновлении УТ 10.3 изменилась форма книги покупок

## luckym

Добрый день!
1С оболочка 8.3.18.1334
Выполнил обновление с версии УТ 10.3.68.1 на 10.3.71.3
В версии 10.3.68.1 Книга покупок по постановлению № 1137 формируется корректно в редакции № 981 (16 столбцов)
А вот после обновления на 10.3.71.3 Книга покупок стала формироваться по старому, без учета № 981 (20 столбцов). И налоговая футболит - старый формат :(
Как вернуть нормальную книгу покупок???

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> 1С оболочка 8.3.18.1334
> Выполнил обновление с версии УТ 10.3.68.1 на 10.3.71.3
> В версии 10.3.68.1 Книга покупок по постановлению № 1137 формируется корректно в редакции № 981 (16 столбцов)
> А вот после обновления на 10.3.71.3 Книга покупок стала формироваться по старому, без учета № 981 (20 столбцов). И налоговая футболит - старый формат :(
> Как вернуть нормальную книгу покупок???


Вообще-то действующее постановление с 01.07.2021 № 534 по нему в книге покупок теперь 19 колонок.

----------


## luckym

Поставил чистую 10.3.71.3 и Книга покупок формироваться по старому. Косяк версии базы ?

----------

